
Is Programming Art? - roxyabercrombie
https://www.parkersoftware.com/blog/is-programming-art/
======
tterian
reminded me PG's essay:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html)

~~~
roxyabercrombie
Good read that, thanks!

------
smartis2812
What is 'Art' for you?

~~~
roxyabercrombie
"There are two main definitions: art as creation and the expression of
imagination, and art as skilled craftsmanship. While programming clearly
applies to the latter, some don’t recognise its relation to the former."

------
bobblywobbles
Yes, I would say that it is.

